# Official game thread: Bulls @ Spurs (8:30 PM EST, FSSW, WICU, NBALP)



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

*What do you guys expect for tonight's game vs Spurs?*

IMO the Spurs are right here to win that game, they are hungry and back at full strengh (exept Carter).
I guess it'll be a 20+ game tonight at the SBC center but hopefully the Bulls will have a good game and not first shoot patheticly all night like they did vs Mavs...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

One word... Route. Or Bloodbath. Take your pick.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

This game will be closer then the Maverick game, and I'll go on record to say it will be decided by 5 points or less. The Bulls match up much, much better with the Spurs then they did with the Mavs as the Spurs don't have the athletes that the Mavs have.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

With the way we've been playing, if we lose by less than 30, they have done well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

close first half. We might even have the lead. Third quarter close. 4th? Spurs pull away.


----------



## play hard (Jul 10, 2002)

loss!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> One word... Route. Or Bloodbath. Take your pick.


Looks like we'll be asking for a map for the route to the Alamo where we're going to be butchered by indians.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

If we are down by more than 20 at 3/4 time, can we impose the mercy rule, for the benefit of all Bulls fans, players and staff?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

someone do their magic and make this the official thread for tonights game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Spurs 108
Bulls 85

Manu has the game of his career.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i expect jalen to miss a jumper put his head down and walk back to the defensive side of the court.eddy will get his shot blocked by the peanut vendor.jamal will dribble the ball behind his back and between his legs for 22 seconds of the shot clock and put up a jumper as a dumd founded chandler is wide open the basket.chandler then will go glenn close on jamal and scream i will not be ignored and try to srangle crawford..


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Spurs 108
> Bulls 85
> 
> Manu has the game of his career.


Hopefully he'll have another 'game of his carrer' this week in order to defeat the Lakers at the Stapples Center 

Now I expect Tyson Chandler to have a monster game tonight, he's always great when playin Timmy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs are 8-6 But are 6-2 at home. 
Shoot 41%. But allow only 38% from opp. 33% in threes, allow 27%. Now thats defense!! 46.9 rebounds, allow. 45.6 15.6 t/o. 89.9 pts a game allow *83.5*

Tim Duncan 55% 33% in threes. 21.9pts a game. 12.5 rebounds. 2.8 assists. Tim will turn the ball over. He is at almost 4 a game. 
Emanuel Ginobili 39% 15.7pts. 5.6 rebounds 4.6 assists 1.86 steals. 
Tony Parker 44% 14.3 pts 44% in threes. 3.6 rebounds. 5.1 assists. 

Much different team than we played last night. This team plays defense all game long. 

Bulls. 4-11. 3-5 on the road. Lost 6 in a row. 
shooting 43% Allow. 45%. 41.7 rebounds. allow. 44.6. 18 t/o a game. 89.7 pts a game. *allow. 100.5*

Jamal Crawford 42% 14.7 pts a game. 39% in threes. 2.7 boards. 5 assists. 1.15 steals
Jalen Rose 38% 13.4 pts a game. 3.9 boards 3.7 assists. 
Eddy Curry 13.1 pts. 48%. 6.7 rebounds. 
Tyson Chandler 49% 13pts a game. 10.3 rebounds. 
Kendall Gill 46% 10.2 pts a game. 2.9 rebounds. 2.3 assists. 1.6 steals. 


Bulls will lose big again. Will be close until the 4th quarter. 
SA 99-75.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs 112
Bulls 104

Ginobli - 27


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 90
S.A. 102


Rose 19


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs 125
Bulls 95
Crawford high scorer


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Spurs: 108
Bulls: 98

Scorer: Chandler 18


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

Spur -- 95
Bull -- 76


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't see any reason the Bulls will play any different than they did last night. Another rout and another night of yelling at the tv...

Spurs - 104
Bulls - 83

Jamal high w/22


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls-87

Spurs-136


Gill high scorer with 19


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Spurs - 115
Bulls - 92

Gill high scorer with 22


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 102 
Spurs 95 

JC with 27 

Where's all the optimism we once had?...Eddy gets Tim into a fight with him, gets them both kicked out. We activate Lint to take out manu. After all that we hang on after Jamal "holds" Parker to 74, but only 9 assists, so at least he doesn't get a double-double.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Bulls can easily win this one. 

The Spurs are most certainly looking past a team they think can't win on the road, with a interim coach, on the second night of a back to back, and in the final game of a road swing. 

All the Bulls have to do is come out strong and maintain their effort and get a win for Pete.

Bulls 99
Spurs 78


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

The All-Overrated team, or the San Antonio Spurs if you prefer, will defeat us by.....15+

Spurs 116
Bulls 98

Tim Duncan 31, 17, 6
Tyson with 14,15


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Bullz 101
SA 99

Hi Scorer: Rose 28

I'll be optimistic for once.

Jhaze99


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Spurs 93
Bulls 84


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

104-100 Spurs.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> This game will be closer then the Maverick game, and I'll go on record to say it will be decided by 5 points or less. The Bulls match up much, much better with the Spurs then they did with the Mavs as the Spurs don't have the athletes that the Mavs have.


I agree, athletic teams like Mavs, Sonics, Bucks etc. just seem to blow the Bulls away mostly due to the Bulls pathetic perimeter defense.

Half-court offenses like the Lakers, Spurs, Pistons are much easier for our lazy Bulls. Doesn't mean they'll beat the champs though

Bulls- 92
Spurs- 101


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Tonight's game is on *WCIU* in Chicago. Perhaps that could be added to the thread title.

My prediction:

Bulls 91
Spurs 98


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Raptors down big against the Hawks. 32-18 early in the second quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It'll be closer than the Mavs game, just because the spurs are like that. But we'll never be really in the game. How long do you think Chandler and Curry can stay in the gameagainst duncan--five...ten minutes... Spurs 97 Bulls 88 Crawford 28 Ginobilli 26


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

if Scottie doesn't start tonight, Pete says it will be Jamal. 

Also hopes we play better defense than last night.  So do I! And said he wants Curry to get off to a good start to give us an inside presence.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounded to me like the Spurs' announcers said that Chandler won't be playing tonight.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sounded to me like the Spurs' announcers said that Chandler won't be playing tonight.


Oh great. Is it just me or does anyone else think he ought to just go on the IR and get this thing fixed? And it worries me to death that a 21 year old kid already has back problems.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh great. Is it just me or does anyone else think he ought to just go on the IR and get this thing fixed? And it worries me to death that a 21 year old kid already has back problems.


Great. Put Chandler on IR, bench Curry, cut Blount, and we start Kirk at Center.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford, Gill, Curry, Blount, Rose


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lineups:

Rose
Blount
Curry
Crawford
Gill

Chandler and Pippen will not play. Good call Dabullz. 

Duncan
Bowen
Nesterovic
Ginobli
parker


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Crawford, Gill, Curry, Blount, Rose


What the heck does Fizer or Marshall need to do to get into that starting 5?

Fire Pete!

Oh wait, we already did that


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount guarding Duncan.

Spurs go inside to Nesterovic and he misses against Curry.

Bulls bring it up and go inside to Curry who hits a baby hook from about 6 ft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh great. Is it just me or does anyone else think he ought to just go on the IR and get this thing fixed? And it worries me to death that a 21 year old kid already has back problems.


We are losing anyway, I say let him rest that back.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Great. Put Chandler on IR, bench Curry, cut Blount, and we start Kirk at Center.


I was thinking Roger Mason Jr actually. What do you think? I think he could stop Shaq


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> What the heck does Fizer or Marshall need to do to get into that starting 5?
> ...


LOL.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs go at Curry with Nesterovic again. he misses.

Spurs get the rebound to Bowen in the left corner and he hits the 3.

Bulls turn it over on an offensive foul by Rose.

Ginobili hits a running left handed shot from in the lane.

6-2 SA


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

5-2, make it

Rose passes inside to Curry, he misses

Spurs board

Duncan gets a 3 ft hook shot and misses.

Bulls get the ball upcourt and get it to Blount and he misses the 15 foot jumper.

Suns set up the offense and Duncan is called for the offensive foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill is at PG.

Ball goes right side to Rose. He scores over tough D by Bowen.

Tony Parker drives in the lane and hits a layup.

7-4


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Spurs go at Curry with Nesterovic again. he misses.
> 
> Spurs get the rebound to Bowen in the left corner and he hits the 3.
> ...


\

I love Ginobilis game. But then again im just a euro homer. even though Argentina is closer to Australia


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford crossover, gets past Parker, dishes to Curry for the bucket.

Spurs miss on their end.

Bulls go to Rose again on the right side and he shoots a turnaround jumper over Parker and misses.

Parker drives and shoots a layup and misses. Nesterovic tips it in.

9-6


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

In other news.. My Fighting Illini are killing Mercer 48-17 at halftime :laugh: :grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill gets it on the right wing, drives nicely in the lane and gets it blocked out of bounds by Nesterovic.

Gill gets the inbounds pass and hits the J.

Spurs get it to Duncan on the right block. he misses the hook shot over Blount, but Blount is whistled for the foul.

Duncan hits the 1st FT
Misses the 2nd
10-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far Jamal is doing some nice things on offense and he has yet to take a shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford at PG this time.

he passes, cuts. Ball goes to Gill on the left side and in to Blount who hits a 12 ft jumper.


Spurs miss at their end and Rose baords.

Rose drives the length of the court, goes through the lane against the defense. He hits a 6 ft bank shot.

12-10 bulls

Spurs turn it over on the inbounds.

timeout


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice start 12-10 Bulls. Rose shooting decent early on. Bulls 60% SA, 36%. Bulls have one t/o


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Hire Pete

Oh wait, too late


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Nice start 12-10 Bulls. Rose shooting decent early on. Bulls 60% SA, 36%. Bulls have one t/o


Kirk is sitting on the bench, hence the only one to. Ok just kidding guys


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford gets the inbounds pass. Drivbles to the right wing and hits a 22 ft jumper.

Malik Rose is fouled at the other end and goes to the line.

Hits the 1st FT
(Ron mercer in the game now)
Hits the 2nd
14-12 bulls

(Bulls have started well 3 straight games now)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

here comes Ron!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal gets the pass left of the FT circle and uses the crossover to get some space and hits the J.

Spurs hit a bucket

Bulls pass the ball around the arc and dump it in to curry. They stand and watch while Chrry hits a tough shot.

Mercer misses a jumper, bulls go the other way with it.

(I'm falling behind)


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

16-14 Chicago....
(most recent)
Mercer Miss
Curry Turnover
16-14 Hart jumpshot made
16-12 Crawford jumpshot made


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

18-16 bulls

Rose gets an open 3 look and missees the shot, hitting backboard hard and no rim.

Timeout SA


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal gets the pass left of the FT circle and uses the crossover to get some space and hits the J.
> 
> Spurs hit a bucket
> ...


Your doing a great job


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cant get this game.. is it on the radio? I'm listening to the Illinois/Mercer dismantling :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount has 5 rebounds.

Rose is 2-4
Curry 3-4
Crawford 2-2
Gill 1-4


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

(2:51) [SAN] Duncan Rebound (Off:1 Def:1)
(2:53) [CHI] Rose Jump Shot: Missed
(2:59) [CHI] Blount Rebound (Off:0 Def:5)
(3:01) [SAN] Rose Jump Shot: Missed
(3:12) [SAN] Rose Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
(3:14) [CHI] Gill Jump Shot: Missed
(3:31) [SAN 16-18] Hart Jump Shot: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Rose (1 AST)
(3:44) [CHI 18-14] Curry Jump Hook: Made (6 PTS)
(3:45) [CHI] Curry Rebound (Off:1 Def:1)
(3:47) [CHI] Gill Jump Shot: Missed
(4:01) [CHI] Blount Rebound (Off:0 Def:4)
(4:03) [SAN] Mercer Jump Shot: Missed
(4:21) [CHI] Curry Turnover: Traveling (1 TO)
(4:47) [SAN 16-18] Hart Running Jump: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Bowen (1 AST)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich in the game at PG.

He brings it up and goes to the right wing with it. He's fouled by Hart.

Inbounds to Hinrich, he driblbles on the left wing.

Long bounce pass into Curry on the right block, he misses the hook shot.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

1:37) [SAN] Rose Jump Shot: Missed Block: Curry (1 BLK)
(1:42) [SAN] Mercer Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
(1:44) [CHI] Curry Jump Shot: Missed
(1:50) [CHI] Marshall Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
(1:52) [SAN] Rose Jump Shot: Missed
(2:12) [SAN] Duncan Rebound (Off:1 Def:2)
(2:14) [CHI] Curry Jump Shot: Missed
(2:25) [SAN] Hart Foul: Personal (1 PF)
(2:37) [CHI] Blount Substitution replaced by Marshall
(2:37) [CHI] Crawford Substitution replaced by Hinrich
(2:37) [CHI] Team Timeout: Regular
(2:37) [SAN] Mercer Turnover: Traveling (1 TO)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice dunk by lonnie!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs get wild with it, and M. Rose has to throw up a shot with :4 on the clock. Bulls board and run with it. They set up the offense and get it to Curry on the right block. He misses a line drive hook shot.

Spurs fast break and it looks like Marshall blocked the layup. Bulls get it downcourt and to Marshall on the left wing. He falls down, backing in. Travel.

Hart hits for SA.

Marshall answers for the Bulls.

Spurs getting 2 or 3 offensive boards. Finally Mercer hits an open jumper.

Rose gets it on the right wing, fakes, drives to within 8 feet, ball hits the rim goes way up in the air. Baxter skies for it and dunks it.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

What's with this Hart guy? 6 pts already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Malik Rose gets the ball on the inbounds pass and hits.

Marshall forced to take a quick shot at the other end. Game clock runs out.

22-22 at end of Q1


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Erob's in.......


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Cant get this game.. is it on the radio? I'm listening to the Illinois/Mercer dismantling :laugh:


Hows that going?? I assume bad for Mercer?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 2-5, 1 reb, 1 PF, 4 pts
Blount 1-2, 5 reb, 2 pts
Curry 3-6, 2 reb, 1 blk, 6 pts
Crawford 2-2, 2 ast, 4 pts
Gill 1-4, 1 reb, 1 ast, 2 pts
Marshall 1-2, 0-1 3pt, 1 reb, 2 pts
Baxter 1-1, 1 reb, 2 pts


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Start of the second....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JC and Hinrich in at guards.

Crawford passes to Marshall on the left baseline. he shoots and misses.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Hows that going?? I assume bad for Mercer?


Yeah its only 51-21 Illinois early into the 2nd Half.. Dee Brown just made another three.. That's four!

Brian Randle Three.. 54-21.. Powell lay-in.. 56-23 :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mercer hits a jumper from the right side.

24-22

Marshall loses it on the left block.

hart runs with it and gets the layup at the other end

26-22

Baxter gets a feed from Crawford. he twists and turns and makes a nifty move to get the layup.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Neil and Bill just ripped Jamal saying Hart "left him in his dust". Then they praised him for his effort to penetrate. He nails a 3 on the Bulls next possession and they question how soon he shot the ball. Interesting, these guys are more even-handed and offer more insite than the tv guys do.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SA posts up Mercer on Crawford in the low post. Mercer goes around him and gets the layup.

Crawford answers with a 3 after the Bulls get an offensive rebound.

Crawford on the run throws it right to a spurs player.

Mercer gets another layup.

Bulls miss again.

Manu hits a 3.

Timeout bulls.

Bulls took out Rose and now they're running away. An observation. Maybe coincidence.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Not watching the game currently (girlfriend's watching the O.C.  ), but I'm watching the Sportsline live feed and Mercer's scored like 4 times in a row.

Who's guarding him?? Anyone?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

8:52 CHI - Full timeout (Timeout #2) 
8:59 SA - E. Ginobili makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing 
9:04 SA - M. Rose defensive rebound 
9:08 CHI - L. Baxter misses a 5-foot jumper in the lane 
9:26 SA - Layup by R. Mercer. Assist: J. Hart 
9:33 SA - R. Mercer steals the ball from J. Crawford 
9:37 CHI - E. Robinson defensive rebound 
9:38 SA - R. Mercer misses a 19-foot jumper from the left wing 
10:00 CHI - J. Crawford makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: K. Hinrich


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good T.O. by Pete, don't want SA to get on a roll and blow this thing wide open. Jamal leading scorer with 10.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal just hit a rainbow 3 from the right wing.

33-30


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal just hit a rainbow 3 from the right wing.
> 
> 33-30



Very nice, JC looking good, eh?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Malik Rose hits an open jumper from the right baseline, about 12 feet out.

35-30


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich misses from the left wing.

Spurs run their offense quickly.

Ginobli hits.

Curry gets the pass inside and scores.

37-32


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs get about 4 offensive rebounds before one of them knocks it out of bounds.

Hinrich brings it up against full court pressure. Parker fouls him as he gets over the half court line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford gets the ball on the inbounds. He cannot shake Parker. he shoots anyway and is way short.

Horry misses for SA at the other end.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We're looking acceptable so far.

I actually like the move of starting Blount... not that he's a great defender, but he's still better than Marshall or Fizer at D. Thus, he's the best guy to put next to Eddy. And then on the second team we match another offensive threat (Marshall) with a better defender (Baxter).


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Thank goodness M. Rose is out! He really hurt is on the boards.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Crawford gets the ball on the inbounds. He cannot shake Parker. he shoots anyway and is way short.
> 
> Horry misses for SA at the other end.


Come on Crawford! Pass the stinkin' ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

J. Rose back in, misses a turnaround jumper from the right block. SA boards and runs. Ginobily feeds Horry on the run for the dunk.

Jamal drives and misses a layup from 1 ft. He tries to get the offensive board (good effort) but tips it out of bounds.

Time out.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

sounds to me like crawford is struggling a bit...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not looking at the game log.

Bulls called timeout and put J. Rose back in.

Spurs are up by 7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

spurs, 17 fgs 14 assists. 

Bulls 15 fgs 7 assists.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I'm not looking at the game log.
> 
> Bulls called timeout and put J. Rose back in.
> ...


Yeah i know. Boy, you must be a fast typer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ginobili drives around Gill and gets off a short left handed shot that misses. He gets his own board and misses. Horry boards and is fouled (by Curry).

He misses the 1st FT
(duncan back in)
He missed the 2nd

Duncan gets the offensive board and J. Rose knocks it out of his hands out of bounds.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Remember the score at this point. TD is back in the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ginobili misses from the left wing and duncan gets the offensive board. He misses the putback. Bulls come down with it.

Bulls go in to Curry, he spins on Horry and makes the layup and gets the foul call.

He makes the FT

39-35


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Offensive Rebounds
CHI - 3
SA - 8


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eddy strong and aggressive! He has 11.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Damn, Ginobilli is tough.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Horry feeds duncan inside, he misses. Bulls come down with it. Rose passes upcourt to Crawford. He passes to Gill on the right wing. He hits the jumper.

Ginobiliy gets a pick from duncan, goes around Gill, hits the layup. He's fouled by Blount trying to take the charge.

He hits the FT

42-37


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Damn, Ginobilli is tough.


He's workin on a Triple double.

10, 6, 5 so far


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose tries to pass up court. Ginobili knocks it out of bounds, almost a steal.

Gill is forced to call timeout to avoid the 5 second call on the inbounds pass.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets it in the left corner. he fakes and drives. Gets to the rim for the reverse layup and has it blocked.

SA brings it up quick and misses and the Bulls bring it down and get it in to Curry. Curry misses from about 6 ft.

Torkoglu gets it on the run the other way and is fouled going in for the layup.

He hits both FTs

44-37


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Magic lose #14 in a row 94-92 to Bst.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Magic lose #14 in a row 94-92 to Bst.


:laugh: Ouch.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

44-39


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill gets it on the right baseline. Drives across the lane and hits the left handed shot with :4 on the shot clock.

Spurs miss the other way and Rose boards. he pushes it hard up court, dribbles across the lane. Passes out to Crawford who throws the alley-oop pass too high for Curry to handle.

Timeout


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Magic lose #14 in a row 94-92 to Bst.


i guess it could be worse! hey, remember how arrogant those Orlando fans were during the sportstalk and early Real GM days, when we were competing for free agents? couldn't happen to a nicer group of fans.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford gets it with :4 on the clock. He uses the dribble to get an open look. Shoots, misses alittle long.

Duncan gets the inside shot at the other end..
46-39


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets it on the left wing. Jalen gets no help. Marshall finally comes over and sets a pick. Rose drives around the pick and hits the layup and is fouled.

He hits the FT, too

46-42


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan misses the bank shot on the left wing. Another offensive board. They set up the offense, use up the clock. Bowen hits an open 3 fro mthe right wing.

Gill feeds Marshall for the hook. He makes it.

Rose steals it from Bown and starts running down court. Bowen swipes down on it (should have been a foul) and the ball hits rose's foot and goes way up in the air. Bowen comes down with it.

SA plays for the final shot, and Torkoglu isses from the left corner. Bulls have 2 or 3 seconds and they get it down court quick to Jamal. 2 on 0 for the Bulls, Jamal takes a floater from a step inside the FT line and misses it at the horn.

(He may have been able to take one more step).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HT: 49-44 Spurs. First half has not been a problem for us this season. Will be interesting to see if they come to play the second half. 

Glad to see Rose, Crawford and Curry leading the way. 

Something to note:We have two free throws. Our 20 fgs we have 9 assists. SA has 16 assists in 20 FGs.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls hanging tough,Retro may have been on to something. We do match up much better with SA than Dallas.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

49-44 at halftime.

Rose has played 19 minutes
3-8, 1-1 FT, 5 rebounds, 2 TO, 1 stl, 7 pts
Blount 1-2, 6 reb, 3 PF, 2 pts
Curry 5-9, 1-1 FT, 2 reb, 2 blk, 11 pts
Crawford 4-8, 2-3 3pt, 5 ast, 1 to, 10 pts
Gill 3-6, 1 reb, 2 ast, 6 pts
Hinrich 0-1, 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 blk, 0 pts
Marshall 2-4, 4 reb, 1 ast, 4 pts
Baxter 2-3, 1 reb, 4 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount has been guarding Duncan. Duncan is 1-6 with 6 boards.

If Duncan is on, we're blown out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford has done the job on Parker. 1-4 FG.
But Mercer did the number on Jamal while he was in, 4-6 FG.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, chifaninca, Chops, dkg1, rlucas4257, hoops*, play hard, Nater, kukoc4ever, popeye12, Masbee, BullspgJayWill#22, coolFilipino, numlock, BullDurf, arenas809*, chibullsfan4life, brian34cook, JRose5, TheWindyCityBallers, Qwst21, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, bpm183, lou4gehrig, itso, sonny, greekbullsfan, elias03, AL9045, DaBullz)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

did I say that it wouldnt shock me if Blount is waived? Well, color me stupid. Blount has played great D. But I still wouldnt be surprised


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Our D is decent tonight but that is missleading. SA doesn't shoot all that well for a percentage. They play great D. 

They are rusty. Duncan is off....so far!.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Aside from Duncan not being a factor in this game, I have the following observation.

The spurs don't have guards who like to post up. They're mostly slashers and outside gunners. Mercer posted up Crawford a lot, but he's not played many minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> did I say that it wouldnt shock me if Blount is waived? Well, color me stupid. Blount has played great D. But I still wouldnt be surprised


Add 6 rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Almost 2nd half start.

(The aol script on these WWW pages hangs my browser, someone should copy the script to our server, it'll speed up the site a lot).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with crawford, blount, gill, Curry, and Rose.

Spurs full court pressure, almost get the steal.

Gill misses from the left wing.

Spurs get it in to duncan on the block and he misses. Nesterovic tips in the miss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry never boxed out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry gets it in the lane, tries to dump it to Blount 2 ft away. Spurs knock it out of bounds.

Gill gets it on the inbounds and shoots from the FT line and misses.

Parker drives past Crawford and hits the layup.

Crawford at PG.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with a spinning move into the lane. Gets up a high shot that misses.

Spurs bring it down and get it to Duncan on the right block. Bulls don't double team this time and he hits.

Curry gets it on the right block and hits the baby hook.

55-46


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker scores against Crawford again.

Blount hits a jumper from the right wing to anser.

Parker scores again from the right wing, about 4 ft from the basket.

59-48

Rose gets it on the right wing. He drives between three players and draws the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose hits the 1st FT
Misses the 2nd

59-49


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spurs get it inside to nesterovic, he misses the hook.

Rose feeds curry, he moves and banks the hook shot too hard.

Duncan gets it deep in the paint and scores easily on the hook over Blount.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal gets it at the top of the key. he dribbles and tries to lose parker a few times. he pushes off, doesn't get called. He raises and misses and then the refs blow the whistle, foul on Parker.

Crawford hits the FTs

61-51

Curry called for the foul underneath while Parker is dribbling at the top of the eky.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs 8-11 this quarter. Sounds familiar?? 

Bulls 2-8.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ginobili feeds Nesterovic inside for the easy dunk.

Rose drives from the left wing, has it blocked. he comes down with it, starts to come out on the left wing. Bowen steals it. 

Spurs get it to Parker for the 3, and he misses badly.

Crawford misses from the top of the key. Bulls get the offensive board. Out to Rose for the open 3 and he hits.

Ginobili just made an awesome pass to Parker for the dunk.

Blount turns it over making the bad pass out of bounds to nobody.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls get the steal (crawford).

Rose pushes it up court. Bulls decide to run a play. Craw gets it at the top of the key. Drives. Draws the defense. he dumps it to Curry next to the basket for the dunk.

Timeout SA

65-56


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

65-56. 

Well despite the great shooting by SA we are in the game. Why? Free Throws. And Rose has a three.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Game log says Blount got the steal. I saw Crawford poke at it and it came loose. Blount ended up with it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill is looking terrible on defense all night


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have given up 11 offensive rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose ends up on Parker. He gets past Rose, but Rose had forced him too deep to get off a good shot. Parker's layup attempt hits the bottom of the backboard.

Blount has it in his hands and then Bown takes it away.

Parker gets it again on a nice pass inside from Ginobili and is fouled by Rose.

he hits the 1st FT
misses the 2nd

But SA gets the offensive board.

There's a bunch of players fell down near a SA screen. Rose is called for his 3rd foul.

Ginobili drives to the FT line and dishes to Nesterovic who dunks and misses, but is fouled by Curry

Misses the 1st FT
66-56
And the 2nd
Blount boards

Craw at PG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ball goes to Rose on the left wing. Blount sets the pick forcing the switch. Bown fouls Blount immediately.

Gill has it stripped in the right corner. SA runs, and doesn't get a great shot off. Bulls rebound.

Gill drives from the right baseline into the lane. Feeds Crawford in the left corner. He stepped on the line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs have just 5 t/o


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker feeds Duncan for the easy layup.

Duncan is called for the foul at the other end.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls feed Rose in the post. He brings it out and drives back in. Turns and feeds a great pass to curry. It goes right through curry's hands and into Blount's and blount makes the easy layup.

70-58 after duncan gets an easy layup on the fast break.

Curry misses an awkward looking hook over duncan.

Bulls are getting back on defense to stop the fast break for the most part.

On the last one by duncan, it was 3-on-2.

Duncan is fouled in the lane.

Timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is guarding Rose. Malik guarding Jalen, that is.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have played just 9 guys.

Rose 28 minutes
Blount 20
Curry 28
Crawford 29
Gill 25


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan hits the 1st FT
71-58
Hits the 2nd
72-58


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SA playing zone

Bulls find baxter inside for the layup.

Bulls playing zone, too.

Hinrich is in.
SA throws it away.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with Marshall, Baxter, Hinrich, Blount, and ERob

ERob almost has it stolen by Torkoglu. Marshall is fouled and goes to the line.

Hits the 1st FT
72-61
Missed the 2nd
Duncan boards


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls zone is making SA look awkeward.

Ginobili took an off balanced shot, but a bulls player knocked the rebound out of bounds.

SA not passing around the zone very well.

In to duncan. Back out. Back in to Duncan. Blount whistled for the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan missed the 1st FT
Made the 2nd
73-61

Hinrich brings it up against pressure. Gets it at the top of the key. Steps inside the 3pt line, misses.

M Rose gtets the board.

They go to the left block for Duncan. His pass across the lane is intercepted, but M. Rose claled for the foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls get it inside to Baxter. he has nice post moves. But he just misses going up and under Duncan.

Mercer hits a 10 ft jumper from the right wing/baseline.

Baxter gets a nice feed from Hinrich and made the dunk.

San Antonio can't get a shot off before the horn sounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Why has Fizer not played tonight? Anyone know?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

75-63 at the end of Q3

Rose 4-11, 2-3 FT, 6 reb, 4 TO, 1 stl, 11 pts
Blount 3-4 FG, 9 reb, 3 TO, 6 pts
Curry 7-13, 1-1 FT, 2 rebounds, 2 blk, 15 points
Crawford 4-9 FG, 2-3 3pt, 2-2 FT, 1 reb, 7 ast, 2 TO, 12 pts
Gill 3-8 FG, 3 reb, 2 ast, 1 to, 6 pts
Hinrich 0-2 FG, 1 reb, 3 ast, 1 blk, 0 pts
Marshall 2-4, 1-2 FT, 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 to, 5 pts
Baxter 4-6 FG, 1 reb, 8 pts
ERob 0-1 FG, 1 reb, 0 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls in the zone.

Erob steals the pass intended for Duncan.

Hinrich gets the ball on the right wing. Drives around a pick. mercer fouls him while shooting.

Makes the 1st FT
and the 2nd
75-65


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This would be a much closer game if Curry could rebound. SA r just killing us on the boards.....and Eddy has only got 2!! :upset: 

Aside from that, pretty solid game from us. At least the 4th qtr will mean something.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls in the zone. Big collision between Hinrich and Mercer going for the pass from the baseline to mercer.

Torkoglu hits the 3 over the zone.

78-65


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

way to push it kirk!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Let's make our move. Duncan's on the bench. 80-72


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter gets the ball above the FT line with :3 on the clock. he puts up a nice looking Ja nd hits at the buzzer.

Bulls zone gets the steal again. ERob scores on the dunk after the fast break.

Mercer misses over the zone.

Blount way down court gets the pass and is fouled.

He goes to the line

78-69
Hits
78-70 (just 8 pt game)
Misse the 2nd

Pippen may hav egone back to chicago. he's not on te bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs show great ball movement and Horry scores easily.

Hinrich makes a running one hander with Parker all over him.

Torkoglu is fouled on the layup attempt

Hits the 1st
81-72
Missed the 2nd

Lane violation called on Spurs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter gts it inside and goes up strong against Horry. Too strong.

Malik Rose feeds Mercer for the acrobatic layup.

ERob is fouled after making a tough shot from the right side of the lane.

83-74
timeout
ERob to the line


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 2nd unit is looking pretty strong.

They have mental lapses and give up the occaisional easy bucket.

But the zone is forcing SA to turn it over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are being out rebounded by 10 38-28. 

Curry has 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

83-74 8:12 left in Q4


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Here is my interesting stat of the night. Rose has more FG than TO in only 2 of the last 6 makes including tonight. 4FG and 4TO.

david


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob hits the FT

83-75

Spurs get a good 3 look from gionbiliy, but he misses.

Bulls come down with it.

Curry is back in.

With marshall and Baxter and ERob and Hinrich.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich forced to shoot the 3 at the :24 buzzer and misses.

mercer shoots with ERob flying by, misses.

Offensive board and ball stolen right away by the bulls.

Fast break and Baxter finishes with the dunk.

Zone causing SA trouble.

Horry takes a tough shot and misses.

Marshall hits the 3

Bulls down by just 3, 83-80!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice steal and fast break by hinrich and Baxter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

83-80, SA. Big Three by Marshall.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen Rose has 3x more rebounds than Curry.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

83-80. kirk doing a nice job running the offense. making good decisions.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Baxter has 3 authoritative dunks tonight! I never thought I'd see that...

This game's getting interesting. We haven't seen a really close finish in a while.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan is 4-5 FG this half.

he's now 5-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs starters back in game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Parker picks up the loose ball after a bad pass and the red sea (defense) parts to give him the easy layup.

Duncan gets the steal at the other end and goes all the way for the layup and is fouled.

Missed the FT

87-80 that fast


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lets not jinx them now guys


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich drives down the right side of the lane and hits the bank shot on the run.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

What's with the shooting foul on Duncan's breakaway??? He was clearly not in the shooting motion. And can they rule a 'clear path' foul when 2 defenders are even with him?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with 6 assists in 16 minutes.

Manu drives in the lane and throws up a prayer and it goes in and he's fouled.

He hits the FT

90-82


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall misses an open 3 from the top of the arc. parker drives and feeds duncan. He can't get the shot off clean... SA rebounds. Back out to parker who drives into the lane and hits a high arcing shot.

SPurs back up by 10
92-82


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have to answer with their first unit.

Myers called timeout to stop the flow of the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another offensive rebound that cost us points!! SA has 14.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Observation.

Bulls put in Curry when SA came in with the 1st string. And they stopped playing zone.

Parker gets a steal on the inbounds pass. he finishes with the dunk.

Curry gets the pass inside and finishes.

Blount is back in, but none of the rest of the starters.

parker missed a long 3 so badly it was short enough for Ginobili to catch it and convert it into a layup. 

Hinrich misses a long shot

Bowen hits a 3 from the corner

99-84
15 points we're down. That fast.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich hits the open 3 from the top of the arc.

99-87

Spurs have their garbage time guys in.

2:30 left

Brown misses a layup, curry boards. Hinrich brings it up and gets it to Baxter who hits the 20 ft jumper from the right wing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow good luck with this team Scott.. Pathetic :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls back to playing zone. Brown is fouled and goes to the line for 2 Ft

hits the 1st
and the 2nd
101-89


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich drives around 2 picks and hits a nice jumper in the lane from about 15 ft

Kevin Willis hits a bank shot from the left side
1:12 left
103-91


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Pulling their starters with 3 minutes left is a bit arrogant and disrespectful if you ask me. I also have to question why Rose and/or Crawford didn't return at the 5 minute mark or so.

Team is looking better. Lots of long rebounds tonight which I expected due to their love of the J. I wish the refs would swallow the whistle a bit more, but such is NBA ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter hits a layup and Horry answers with a 3.

Curry gets a fadeaway jumper in the lane from 12 ft. and hits.

106-95
:34 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jason hart fouled arter hitting a 2 from the FT line.

Hits the FT

Baxter just hit a 3 from the right corner.

Baxter has like 17 points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter had 19 points

Game is over.

109-98 is the final score


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter for a three??:jawdrop:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Pulling their starters with 3 minutes left is a bit arrogant and disrespectful if you ask me. I also have to question why Rose and/or Crawford didn't return at the 5 minute mark or so.
> 
> Team is looking better. Lots of long rebounds tonight which I expected due to their love of the J. I wish the refs would swallow the whistle a bit more, but such is NBA ball.


Agreed. But Myers did stick with the guys that were hot.

Should have been automatic to bring back in our starters.


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

No Triple-Double for Ginobili. Close though, 18 pts, 11 rebs, 8 assists.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Pulling their starters with 3 minutes left is a bit arrogant and disrespectful if you ask me. I also have to question why Rose and/or Crawford didn't return at the 5 minute mark or so.
> 
> Team is looking better. Lots of long rebounds tonight which I expected due to their love of the J. I wish the refs would swallow the whistle a bit more, but such is NBA ball.



I would assume Crawford didn't come back in at the 5 minute mark b/c Kirk was playing pretty well. For the game I think he was 4-7 for 11 points with 7 assists in only 22 minutes of action. He did a nice job with the offense to help us get back to within 3. I did think Jamal did some very good things tonight too. I just got the feeling Pete wanted to stick with what was working at the time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich finished with 4-7 FG, 8 assists, 2 steals, a block, and 11 points.

All that came when the Bulls brought the game back to within 3 at 83-80.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Hinrich played pretty well. 11 pts, 8 assists, 4-7 from the field.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter wa 9-12 FG and had 19 points.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Like the person above me just said......lol whoops


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have to agree with retrodreams, why was Rose and Crawford not put back in? We needed our starters in to answer. They were never given that chance tonight.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Agreed. But Myers did stick with the guys that were hot.
> 
> Should have been automatic to bring back in our starters.


Yep... which is why interim was attached to his title. 

The good is that we played the defending champs well, very well, and despite having a couple lapses in the 2nd and 3rd quarters, we were toe to toe without our best defensive post player. 

Although Rose wasn't hot, he is someone you have to respect and guard and could have helped get openings for teammates. We'll never know though as ERob played almost the entire 4th if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I have to agree with retrodreams, why was Rose and Crawford not put back in? We needed our starters in to answer. They were never given that chance tonight.


Well guyz, that is why Pete Myers is only interim head coach. Hopefully Scott won't make these kind of coaching mistakes. Honestly though, I don't think the starters would have done much better at the end, a loss is a loss...


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought Jamal played very well, well enough to be the starter deservedly. Wheres that thread of how much Jamal sucks again?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume Crawford didn't come back in at the 5 minute mark b/c Kirk was playing pretty well. For the game I think he was 4-7 for 11 points with 7 assists in only 22 minutes of action. He did a nice job with the offense to help us get back to within 3. I did think Jamal did some very good things tonight too. I just got the feeling Pete wanted to stick with what was working at the time.


I understand that and we were leading the 4th quarter 15-8 if I am not mistaken and then SA rattled off 6 unanswered points. When Myers called that timeout, he only brought back... Corie Blount. Although they played a good 8 minutes up to that point, SA had the momentum and it was obvious.

Myers should have substituted Rose for Robinson and he could have left Kirk in and swapped Crawford for Donyell. I think Kirk, Craw, Rose, Blount and Curry should have ended the game and we would have had a chance.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I have to agree with retrodreams, why was Rose and Crawford not put back in? We needed our starters in to answer. They were never given that chance tonight.


TB, if you would have put JC back in, would you have pulled Hinrich or had JC play 2? I would have had a problem if Pete would have pulled Kirk as well as he was playing. JC did some very good things tonight 12 points, 7 assists. Jalen shot 4-11, I believe.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls shot 77% in the 4th quarter? Wow.


----------



## BullspgJayWill#22 (Jan 3, 2003)

This is why nobody has confidence on this team... Everytime we attempt a comeback we stick do not bring our top guys in. I mean are we the only team in the NBA that doesn't have a 15 ppg in Rose, Yell, or JC. I mean damn they are the vets and they are here to win. Now Hinrick did play good but why don't you have a Hinrick, JC lineup. It is sad seeing how pathetic our coaching staff is and now I know why all the players are so down on themselves b/c the coaches do not believe in them.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

they also had a few stupid to's towards the end :sour:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls shot 78% in the 4th quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> TB, if you would have put JC back in, would you have pulled Hinrich or had JC play 2? I would have had a problem if Pete would have pulled Kirk as well as he was playing. JC did some very good things tonight 12 points, 7 assists. Jalen shot 4-11, I believe.


Rose shot 4-11 against one of the toughest wing defenders in the league (Bowen).

He actually did have a decent game in other respects. 

In the past 3 games, including tonight, Rose started and the Bulls were in the game. When Rose came out at the end of Q1 in these games, the Bulls fell behind. 

Now, would he have made a difference if he came in when SA's starters did? Dunno. Pure speculation.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pete Myers made a very poor decision by not bringing back Jamal and Jalen after the bulls were only down 83-80. We had 3 real poor offensive posessions after that and the Spurs just blew up on our tired bench players. Officiating and Off. Rebounding didn't help much either.

Positives:

Kirk looked great out there. I would still like to see him be a little more agressive to shoot the ball.

Eddy looked more at ease on O after a long time. His D and Rebounding is as bad as every though.

Jalen's somewhat inspired play.

Jamal continuing with his solid play on this road trip.

Eddy Robinson's continued great play off the bench.

Bulls running the ball in the 4th.

We actually played with some effort. For a back to back road game against a power house, it was quite impressive.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

On another note, we need a true SG really badly if the Bulls won't let Crawford play there. Tonight, and for a good portion of the season, that has been our weakest position both offensively and defensively.

We've got to acquire a mid-to-upper tier SG. Don't be surprised if we draft one or ten in the next couple of years.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Pete Myers made a very poor decision by not bringing back Jamal and Jalen after the bulls were only down 83-80. We had 3 real poor offensive posessions after that and the Spurs just blew up on our tired bench players. Officiating and Off. Rebounding didn't help much either.
> 
> Positives:
> ...


nice post!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich had no turnovers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen was out. So Myers had to rotate Jamal and Hinrich at the PG position.

Jamal played 31 minutes, Hinrich 22. That's 53 minutes, so they must have played about 5 minutes of PT at the same time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob played a lot at SG tonight.

The lineup was Blount, Baxter, Marshall, ERob and Hinrich.

You might call it a 4 forward offense, too.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose shot 4-11 against one of the toughest wing defenders in the league (Bowen).
> ...


Yeah, Bowen is a very tough defender. Between him, Manu, and TD they have some good defenders. I was just trying to rattle off some stats as Neil Funk was giving them on the radio. Speaking of stats, how about LB tonight?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Eddy looked more at ease on O after a long time. His D and Rebounding is as bad as every though.


Can you please defend this statement? I'd like some backing on this because quite frankly, I'm sick of hearing it.

Tonight Curry matched up very well against Nesterovic IMO. Nesterovic is a very capable low post scorer and Eddy did a good job keeping himself between Rado and the basket. He got a couple of good looks but for the most part, it was a good effort, especially since we had no one else on the floor over 6'10" tall.

Althought his rebounding is sub-par, his defensive is average for a kid of his age. Rebounding is something Skiles will beat into him, just ask Shaq. 

Nesterovic, Duncan and Rose finished 11-27 with 24 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 blocks and 8 turnovers while our Curry, Blount and Baxter combo finished 21-32 with 14 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks and 4 turnovers. I think our bigs outplayed them tonight and quite frankly were the only ones keeping us in the game.

But that's just me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you please defend this statement? I'd like some backing on this because quite frankly, I'm sick of hearing it.
> ...


Duncan and Nesterovic were 9-20 FG with 18 rebounds, 4 assists, and 4 blocks. They didn't have to play a lot of minutes for SA to win. Duncan 34 and Nesterovic 27.

But that's just me.

Though I agree that Curry wasn't that bad.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow! Our pg's (JC and Kik) combined for 23 pts 15 asts and only 2 TO'S. We played hard tonight, unlike the past two games, at least in this game we had some very clear positives... 


Kirk and JC's play 

Blount's play- he was very productive, good move by coach Pete 

Baxter- Showed improved range on his shot, even hitting a three 

Curry- Starting to come around, time to completely re-establish him as the focal point of our offense


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Jamal looked like MJ early on


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Duncan and Nesterovic were 9-20 FG with 18 rebounds, 4 assists, and 4 blocks. They didn't have to play a lot of minutes for SA to win. Duncan 34 and Nesterovic 27.
> ...


Curry (36), Blount (28) and Baxter (18) = 82
Rado (26), Duncan (32) and Rose (18) = 76

It was pretty close in each team and their 3 man rotations at the 4 and 5 slots with Willis grabbing a couple minutes of garbage time and Horry was at the 4 for a couple minutes.

As for them not having to play alot, I don't think that is the case if we match them in the 2nd or 3rd quarters or had better guard play early in the game. Ginobili almost had a triple double by halftime, which shouldn't be possible if we had a decent SG who can defend. Manu isn't exactly fleet of foot, either.

The bottom line is they had excellent guard play.

Parker, Manu, Hart, Mercer and Bowen accounted for 64 points on 28-49, which is what... almost 60% or so? Perimeter D or better man D has to be a top priority for us as is the rebounding.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I think it was E-Rob that had a costly TO or two towards the end :sour:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Wow! Our pg's (JC and Kik) combined for 23 pts 15 asts and only 2 TO'S. We played hard tonight, unlike the past two games, at least in this game we had some very clear positives...
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, Craw! 

It's good to see Crawford and Hinrich playing well at the same time. 
I'm not a big fan of his, but Blount did play well defensively against TD.
Baxter needs to be able to step out and hit the J to survive in the L at his height. He also threw down some nice dunks!
Hopefully EC can get on a roll. Of course he needs to rebound better but I'll take his scoring.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose shot 4-11 against one of the toughest wing defenders in the league (Bowen).
> ...


LOL...$13 million dollar a year players aren't supposed to have "decent" games. And during the five game road trip they're sure as hell not supposed to shoot 15 for 53 (28%), 4 for 17 from the three point line (24%), with 13 assists and 14 turnovers.

That's right...our highest paid player had more turnovers than assists. At one time wasn't Hinrich's assists/turnover ratio _the hot topic_ on this board? Well here's a ten year vet being paid hall of fame dollars who's upset because the ball isn't finding its way into his hands like it used to. Why isn't his TO ratio an equally hot topic?

Rose is a joke. He cashed it in on this road trip. He let every one of his teammates down with his uninspired play. And he had more than just a little to do with helping to get his coach fired. If anyone deserves to be 'Keyshawned" its this selfish loser. 


Decent game my...! :naughty:


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Eddy Curry, a 7 foot 300 pounder, had a grand total of 3 rebounds in 38 minutes. Ginobli, a little guard, had 11 rebounds in 31 minutes.

Get ready Eddy, SKiles is going to kick your as*!!!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

You guys played pretty nice tonight.
I think this game had nothing to do with the Mavs one, shooting above 50% against this year's Spurs is quite impressive.

I pretty much appreciated Parker's second dunk in the nba (he had one in february at Indiana last year).

Congrats Bulls, only lost coz of offensive rebounds IMO.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think we need to take the Spurs design and mirror it. Tonight showed the two biggest defects with this year's Bulls: defense and heart. We have neither. I think if Chandler plays we win the game just like in Minnesota and maybe an earlier game. 7-9 is close to 4-12, we've just been unlucky. However, scoring doesn't seem to be our issue, it's the defense. I can't see the games but I inspect the box scores pretty closely. We shot .531 and they shot .519, yet they took 9 more shots and made 5 more free throws. Listen we need to make a change and quick:

Eddy Curry + Tyson Chandler = Tim Duncan + David Robinson
Kirk Hinrich = Tony Parker
Lonny Baxter = Malik Rose
(Give it another year)

What the Bulls need now is somebody like Ginobilli, Turkoglu, and Bowen on the wings. If we can pick up some role players and build around Hinrich + Chandler with Curry as an offensive machine, we could be onto something. God how I wished we hadn't traded away Artest. Obviously we might need a year or two more. Give Skiles the rest of this year. If they improve consistently and we find a way to deal JC, Rose, and Marshall for some hard-working role guys I'd be excited next year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> You guys played pretty nice tonight.
> I think this game had nothing to do with the Mavs one, shooting above 50% against this year's Spurs is quite impressive.
> 
> ...


offensive rebounds has been a problem all year long! We shot 54% and lost. Now we did give better effort last night, or so it seems. But part of the reason why it was close was because the Spurs were rusty and took us too lightly. When you come to the UC next month we will see.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> offensive rebounds has been a problem all year long! We shot 54% and lost. Now we did give better effort last night, or so it seems. But part of the reason why it was close was because the Spurs were rusty and took us too lightly. When you come to the UC next month we will see.


Yup, it might be a completely different game in Chicago (result). But this time I guess the Spurs won't take the Bulls lightly. It's too bad you guys lost whilst shooting 54% coz you won't have that much nights shooting that good.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, it might be a completely different game in Chicago (result). But this time I guess the Spurs won't take the Bulls lightly. It's too bad you guys lost whilst shooting 54% coz you won't have that much nights shooting that good.


Just finished watching the game on tape. That's a game we had a chance to win, and we played pretty well, so no need to be really pissed off.

Did anyone watch the Spur's broadcast on NBA League Pass? I think those two might be the best two announcers in the league. First off, those guys really do their homewor and know the opponent. They pulled out all of Hinrich's career stats from Kansas. The color man (I don't know his name, but he was very impressive) even knew that Roger Mason was an extremely accurate shooter at Virginia. Anyway, I thought that was worth mentioning.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Just finished watching the game on tape. That's a game we had a chance to win, and we played pretty well, so no need to be really pissed off.
> ...



Better then Tom Dore?
Hah
I doubt that..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 
> Eddy Curry + Tyson Chandler = Tim Duncan + David Robinson
> Kirk Hinrich = Tony Parker
> Lonny Baxter = Malik Rose


 I'm not sure which of these is funniest. Comparing our two big men to two top 50 players of all time, or comparing Hinrich and baxter to parker and rose. Does this mean Crawford is Ginobilli(Question mark)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> I think we need to take the Spurs design and mirror it. Tonight showed the two biggest defects with this year's Bulls: defense and heart. We have neither. I think if Chandler plays we win the game just like in Minnesota and maybe an earlier game. 7-9 is close to 4-12, we've just been unlucky. However, scoring doesn't seem to be our issue, it's the defense. I can't see the games but I inspect the box scores pretty closely. We shot .531 and they shot .519, yet they took 9 more shots and made 5 more free throws. Listen we need to make a change and quick:
> 
> Eddy Curry + Tyson Chandler = Tim Duncan + David Robinson
> ...


The thing that needs to be mirrored most is the COACHING STAFF. The Spurs have an excellent coaching staff and they get the best out of their players while using a very effective system. I've seen very ordinary, average players come to the Spurs and shine because the coaches know what they want and know exactly how to use them effectively. 

If the Bulls had that, they'd be in the top 4-5 teams in the east right about now. Curry will never be Duncan, Chandler will never be Drob...those are way too high of expectations. But the Spurs are a fine example of what proper coaching and scouting can do for you.


----------

